# Toyota Tundra...can I Tow A 25rss?



## ma23peas (May 29, 2006)

We've been truck owners for a total of 2 days now. We feel a bit more confident and ready to look into trailers. (I know some of you are laughing...hopefully, we're quick learners!







) We really like the Outback 25RSS or one of the Zeppelin's.

Our truck is the Toyota 4DR cab with a towing capacity of 6800 pounds...The truck weighs about 5,000 lbs and the total therefore is 11,800...our family and dogs equal about 650 pounds.

Any tips on if we should look for something smaller....is it pushing it at a tow weight of 5200 for the 25RSS? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated! We plan on towing across country hitting national parks and such...

Thanks!
Tara

[email protected]


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Tara,
You will get as many opinions on this as there are people. I pull a 28BHS with my '01 Tundra 4x4 Access Cab. Some people insist you need a Mack Truck to pull a pop up. Does your truck have enough guts, wheelbase, and tow capacity to pull a 25? Yes, unless you habitually overload it and plan on pulling it through the Canadian Rockies. I think most people would agree that towing boils down to several factors:

1. Is your tow vehicle rated for the weight and length? In this case, yes.
2. Do you like to pack heavy, medium or light? If you are reasonable you can pull quite a bit of weight with it.
3. Do you expect to drive fast (70+) on the highway? Not good with this rig. Going that fast, no problem. Stopping it could be a problem.
4. Do you have a good weight distribution hitch with anti-sway? You can work pretty well without using the Hensley Arrow but it sure is nice.
5. Are you comfortable with towing, backing, packing, and all the other things that go into pulling a trailer? Only you know.

In the end you need to go with what you feel is right. I don't have to drive your truck, you have to.

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello Tara,

Congratulations on the truck purchase. You are right, now is the time to start finding toys to pull behind it.

I also tow close to the limit with my rig. The main thing is that you have less margin for error and your setup needs to be correct. Never exceed the published limits on your vehicle but you can tow within them. You will put more stress on your machine than say a 3/4 ton diesel but that is ok if you are aware of it. Keep the scheduled maintenance up to date. In the end you might shorten the life of your vehicle parts (brakes, transmission, etc). Towing does this to some degree no matter what you drive or pull.

You'll need a good brake controller, weight distribution / sway control hitch, and a nice Outback







to start.

- Tony


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I was looking at the exact same setup. Toyota Tundra Double Cab and 25RSS. My answer to that question is no.

The Tundra isn't really even a 1/2 Ton Truck, so much so in fact ,look what Toyota does to the Tundra in '07.

I am quite certain that you will exceed your GVWR and come very close to the GCWR if not over depending how you pack. You would have to add some modifications and at that , I hope you bought the 4.10 rear with it.

The brakes are notably poor on that truck and you will accentuate that weekness pulling the 25RSS. If it was me I go down to the 23 or the 21. Then you don't worry about how much you carry you don't have to do modifications,etc. Turn the key and go. You can take water, no water, bicycles, firewood. Tundra is a pretty reliable nice truck. My Double Cab is my second Tundra, but I am afraid I will say it is my last.

It is sold as a 1/2 Ton Truck, Priced like a 1/2 Ton truck but it is 30-40 HP less and about 1200 lbs GCWR and 400 to 800 lbs short on GVWR.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off, Tara...

action *Welcome to Outbackers!* action 
And congratulations on that new truck! WhooHoo!

I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree with my esteemed colleage, Rev on this one. Much of what he says about people on this forum being overly cautious is true, but I for one will err on the side of safety everytime.

A couple of points, that need to be considered...

1. The tow rating of your truck is for a base model with a driver only and a full tank of gas. All options, passengers, cargo, dogs, hitches, etc. must be deducted from that. If your tow rating is 6,800 pounds, and we subtract about 450 for passengers and dogs (the 650 you noted - 200 driver allowance), you are down to 6,350. Subtract a couple of hundred pounds more for options, and assume that you will carry at least a little bit of carge in the bed, and I would may your true tow rating is no more than 6,000 pounds.

2. The listed weight for the Outback is notoriously low. Again with no options and empty tanks. IMO, you are much better off basing your calculations on the maximum gross vehicle weight of the trailer, which in the case of the 25RS-S will be 7,000 pounds.

So, what to do...

In some cases, you can bend the rules and 'fudge' a bit. If you never tow in the mountains or high wind for example. Using a high end W/D and sway hitch can buy you some comfort. But the bottom line is, you are still over your limits.

And one last thing to consider... If - God forbid - the unthinkable should happen and you are involved in an accident. The insurance companies, and quite possibly local authorities, are going to have a field day with the fact that you were exceeding the listed capacity of your tow vehicle.

Bottom line... I would see if I could get by with a smaller Outback. I would not go with a Zeppelin! We looked at those when we were shopping, and the quality does not begin to approach the Outback. It's really hard to imagine they come from the same company!

Good luck with your adventure!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tara,

My 25 RSS weighs 5900 lbs. at a scale loaded for a 2 week trip. My F-350 with the 5.4 liter engine, which is rated to tow 9900 lbs, struggles up the long hills and we often can't maintain 55 mph. The truck is heavy and I use a weight distributing hitch and sway control. It handles great, stops great, never had any problems except lack of power. Just some real world information. I hope this helps with your decision.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

ma23peas,

My SR5 Double Cab weighs 5180 w/ 1/2 tank of gas and nobody in it. So 5140 + 700 for tongue =5840. + 450 lbs for people =6290 + other 1/2 tank of gas= 6360. Your GVWR =6600 so you have 210 lbs to spare.

dmbcgd said his 2004 weights 5900 ready for camping . Take away 700 for the tongue and you have 6360 + (5900-700) = 11560 or 240 lbs under GCWR.

So there you have a representative calculation that shows you are essentially at max weight since I feel the tongue is really about 800 lbs on that unit and you always want to carry at least 10 gal of water. 5 for the black tank and 5 for those bathroom stops on the highway.

But like I said in my previous post if you don't have the 4.10 rear then it is all a mute point anyways. The gave you 30 more hp in the Tundra since '04 but only 5lbs of torque. Toyota is really playing now you see it now you don't with the specs on these trucks.

hope that helped.


----------



## ma23peas (May 29, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your experiences and insight. I've been doing quite a bit of research and don't feel comfortble towing the 25RSS...more like the 21RS or 23...we are light light travelers...using 75% of our RV'ing for less than 2 hour drives for quick jaunts to local lakes and such...maybe once a year we'll take a trip to somewhere flat and not too hilly...saving Colorado for an air flight family trip!







We figure with 5 years experience we may trade in for a bigger truck, we thought about waiting for the extra towing capacity on the 2007 but hate buying a first year roll out vehicle...that's why we wanted in on the last year of this model...most bugs worked out.

We will pack 5 bicycles (3 adult and two children...poundage 500) and we'll have five in our family plus two dogs (total weight including driver is at 650)....we'll take the bare minimum water like mentioned (less than 20 gallons total) and as far as options on it....need to see about those...don't know which options are not standard and what not. We'll take 3 sets of clothes for each family member and buy food when we get there.

I really appreciate hearing real life stories...we kind of wished we had picked a bigger load truck now but really for it being our first RV, it's surely a blessing that we have these limits...need the practice driving smaller stuff before we commit to the luxury of space when camping.

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like you have made good, reasoned, decisions Tara!

With that approach, I'm sure you will do fine.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have to second everything Doug said







. Great mind think alike









I would seriously take a look at the 23RS. It has lots of sleeping areas, and is very roomy!

Good luck action 
Bill


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Ma23peas,

Very happy for you. I truely believe that your sound decision will add to greater enjoyment.

The Tundra is a reliable truck and very well mannered especially around town when not towing. You are correct they pretty much covered the problems in '06 and I am sure the '07 will have it's growing pains.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

While I don't doubt she made a great decision for herself, I can't help but think your calculations are based in large part on things like "notoriously low weights" and "not enough room to spare". I would never dream of putting my family in harms way as they are more important to me than an truck or trailer. We keep our weights, speeds and expectations reasonable and never have problems. The Tundra is a tremendous truck and very, very capable. I wonder if there is any "perfect setup" that can't be shot down through your standards.

Reverie


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope it makes your decision easier Tara, there is a wealth of info in the forums on these topics, and everyone has made very good legitimate points on both sides. Good luck with your final decision, and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> I have to second everything Doug said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree with Bill and Doug on that

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you've got that behind you...now get out there and find the perfect Outback.


----------

